# Tried watercolor painting my Betta



## intelijentperzon (May 16, 2015)

Didn't turn out *quite* like I had imagined, but overall I think I did a pretty good job ;-). Also, does anyone have some watercolor tips?

Sorry about sideways picture


----------



## CrystalBall (Oct 17, 2015)

It turned out great! I wish I had any kind of art skills. :-? No watercolor tips from me, unfortunately. I just wanted to say it looks awesome.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I am no art critic and I usually don’t get some art, every once in a while I see something and I think " I like that " Nice work.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

tried! You did awesome!


----------



## intelijentperzon (May 16, 2015)

Aww, thanks guys. I really appreciate the kind words


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

It looks really good!! The more you practice the better you'll get, is the only advice I can give. Keep it up!!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

^Agree with above. Practice makes perfect. You should try doing layers instead of immediately coloring it. This way it looks neater and you have less chance of messing up.


----------



## intelijentperzon (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Neverlxnd (Nov 27, 2015)

That is really good! It is extremely similar!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Cool!! It looks just like him!


----------

